# Raptor Tools



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I tried these close cutters today and got to tell you there better and a faster cutter compared to the general wire brand. Sizes 1/2" to 1", works on Cpvc also

The black color is not a great idea, can lose these fast under a house somewhere, guess one could spray paint this a bright color.

Raptor has some nice tools, too bad sold by fergies here. But that might be the only time I go there.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never tried them. But I do like the close quarters cutters though


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I kind of figured Fergie owned the Raptor brand, or just re-badged it from someone else.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I've got the 1" cutter and it is a lot quicker than the Gen's. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ron The Plumber said:


> I tried these close cutters today and got to tell you there better and a faster cutter compared to the general wire brand. Sizes 1/2" to 1", works on Cpvc also
> 
> The black color is not a great idea, can lose these fast under a house somewhere, guess one could spray paint this a bright color.
> 
> Raptor has some nice tools, too bad sold by fergies here. But that might be the only time I go there.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

General Pipe and Reed makes a better quailty model.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

These Raptor cutters are the BEST !! I have 2 of each and a bunch of wheels to replace them when need be . They are all i use now !! 3 spins and L copper is cut !! Much easier to change the wheel also !! GOOD CALL RON !!!


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cal said:


> These Raptor cutters are the BEST !! I have 2 of each and a bunch of wheels to replace them when need be . They are all i use now !! 3 spins and L copper is cut !! Much easier to change the wheel also !! GOOD CALL RON !!!


they are nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Had to go back to a job I was on today to get the cutter, left it in the attic access, need to paint them florescent green or something.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I might start buying the ladies' pink models so I don't quit loosing them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone mentioned Dewalt impact... I bought one.
Someone mentioned Kipex pliers... Got a pair tonight.
I guess tomorrow it will be raptor cutters..

Anything else?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Their hallow shaft nut drivers work well. I have two sets, metric and standard. this reminds me, do any of you know, or have ever seen a 5/8 or a 9/16 hallow shaft nut driver?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Someone mentioned Dewalt impact... I bought one.
> Someone mentioned Kipex pliers... Got a pair tonight.
> I guess tomorrow it will be raptor cutters..
> 
> Anything else?


I just bought a workhorse step van........


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Their hallow shaft nut drivers work well. I have two sets, metric and standard. this reminds me, do any of you know, or have ever seen a 5/8 or a 9/16 hallow shaft nut driver?


 Klein Tools makes great hollow nutdrivers. Check with a dealer about the bigger sizes.....I have the bigger sizes so they are available.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I just bought a workhorse step van........


 
Let me know how it works out...:whistling2:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Klein Tools makes great hollow nutdrivers. Check with a dealer about the bigger sizes.....I have the bigger sizes so they are available.


I just got a set of the Raptor nutdrivers. They're very much like the Klein's in look, feel and weight that I wonder if they're rebranded Klein's. But only available at fergies (or Wolseley in Canada). They seem real tough and perform well even if I mostly use the 1/4" and 5/16".

If they don't make the larger sizes then you might be better off with a SnapOn 1/4" square driver and the appropriate socket.

Btw, I have some Raptor crescent wrenches and a 10" and 12" pump pliers. I'm impressed! (Although my Ridgid plumbers widemouth adjustable wrench IS the best I've ever seen.)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Rick will need to take up stock in raptor tools at this rate. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Someone mentioned Dewalt impact... I bought one.
> Someone mentioned Kipex pliers... Got a pair tonight.
> I guess tomorrow it will be raptor cutters..
> 
> Anything else?


Do I really have to say it?...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Do I really have to say it?...


I already have the "heavies", haven't found "Rust Bust It" What else?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Have the following, all work fantastic,

- hollow nut drivers, the whole set
- silicone gun, works great!
- drywall saw, nice big teeth
- various screwdrivers, good and strong. Will hold up to a hammer banging!

The only thing that I don't like at all are the blades they have (sawzall and hacksaw). Become very dull very fast and don't cut all that well to begin with. I'm sticking with Lenox for those. 

Otherwise, good brand so far.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont buy any of the Raptor Tape measures, those should be made by "Craptor". Craptor, we make ****.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The Raptor Quick Cutters have a new color to them, they are now yellow, less chance of losing them now.

Bought a new 1/2" today.


----------

